# Smart AX MT882 ADSL Router



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can download an English version of the Set Up / User Manual for this device ? Have tried HUAWEI the mfg's and everywhere.
The unit is supposed to be plug and play - but aint that easy !!


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

You shouldnt need a manual...

Plug in the device using a CAT5 cable - if it is a wireless router you still need to do this! ( as you can not originally access the admin area of the router via wireless - a security feature! ).

Once the router is plugged in. Go to your web browser and point your address to http://192.168.0.1 this is the most likely address for the router. (if its not this address you need to find it out! - let me know if you have problems).

This will get you to the admin area of the router, it will ask you for a username and password. Generally "admin" and "password", once you have got this far it will then ask you to type in the details that your ISP gave you.

Then its all done! :grin: 

P.S. Change the default password! :1angel:


----------



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank's PROBLEM SOLVED. The unit was supplied by my ISP with NO instructions whatsoever. Never mind that's history - we are uip and running !!


----------

